# Looking for Reputable MI breeder with current litters



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

We have had two Goldens that we got from Cheri Berger (Meadowpond Goldens) that were members of our family as much as our own children have been. Unfortunately, our most recent one (Meadowpond's Life O'Riley) passed away just before Thanksgiving 2014, after almost 15 years. We were, and still are, heartbroken - but are now looking to get another "fur face" as a family member (not as a show or breeding dog).

Of course, we went straight back to Cheri and found that she is no longer breeding. We are now at a loss on where to go to find a reputable breeder.

We just want a "fur face" to love and become a member of our family, and are looking for a reputable breeder - with current litters - in the Metro Detroit area. _Our biggest concern is health issues and the reputation of the breeder._

Any info you can give us would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!

Sorry, no real info on Michigan breeders since I left Michigan in 2000 and have not been back. I got interested because you mentioned Meadowpond goldens. I had wondered if she was still breeding. When I went through the veterinary technician program at Macomb, our class visited with her for a day, she had two litters at the time. I was impressed with her as a breeder, I had never seen anybody paper train pups at such an early age. When the pups woke up, she clapped her hands and told everybody to go potty. They all got up and ran to an area filled with shredded paper, so cute!

I had an adult golden at the time, not from Meadowpond and hubby still being in the service, we did not want to have more than one dog with having to travel so much or I would have wanted a Meadowpond golden. 

I am not in the market for another pup, I have a 18 months old right now and I will stick with the breeder he is from.

Good luck on your search, I hope you find your perfect puppy soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sorry for your loss. 

Here is the link for the Golden Retriever Club of America's puppy referral-

Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here

Members should be able to give you some Breeder referrals too. 
Best of luck in your search.


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

What about Malagold in Kalamazoo?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Try Gazebo Goldens or Clinton Oaks. I heard that the lady at Clinton Oaks kinda took over for Cherie. The name of the breeder at Gazebo is Dianne Baker. Our Brinkley is from Gazebo.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I ran into the same issue after my Reuben died in 2010 - my breeder had passed away. I really loved the dog so took a look at his pedigree and did some searching on k9data.com. Reuben's sire was a Twin Beau-D dog - so I called them and purchased Wakefield from Nancy in December, 2010. Wake was a spirited, challenging puppy but now that he's 4 1/2 is turning out to be just as lovely as Reuben. Wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

My Selli is a Meadowpond girlie and I am a huge fan. Gina Vesco of Clinton Oaks has sorta taken over for Cherie and there is a litter that will be born any day now, the Mom is Dolly "Clinton Oaks By Golly I'm Dolly" and the Dad is Bogie "Torwoods Play it Again"

Dolly is all Meadowpond on her Mom's side and Bogie is Meadowpond all over. I know Bogie and my Dad owns a Bogie littermate, I know or have known several generations behind Bogie and all are lovely dogs. I would contact Gina and find out if there is any room on her list for one of these pups.

There is another litter due any day that has no Meadowpond blood but should be a very nice litter. The breeder is Karen Bell and the Mom is Scarlett "Edgewater Shut Up and Make Me" Scarlett is a very nice girl and this is a repeat litter so you may even get to meet an older sibling.

Good Luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Also get with FDGRC referral. There are other breeders in area who may have puppies right now but don't have websites. Good example is my Bertie's littermate was used for a recent litter that went really fast with no advertisement.

I do second rec for Karen. Scarlet is a doll.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Lakota Retrievers and My Buddy are both in Michigan. I do not know if either has any breedings planned at the moment but they may be able to give you some suggestions if they don't. Both are wonderful breeding programs and Paul Kartes (Lakota) and Leeah Chew (My Buddy) are both knowledgable and great to work with. 

http://www.mybuddygoldens.com
http://www.lakotaretrievers.com/Puppies (Golden).htm

Good luck!

Julie and the boys


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

My Chloe is from Green Acres Goldens and I can't say enough good things about them. Les & Virginia are getting on in years and don't do much breeding these day's, but their daughter Shirley has pretty much taken over. She lives in the Lansing area and is a member of the local club and shows her dogs as well. The best way to contact Shirley is through her Green Acres page on Facebook. You can contact her from there as well.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

I am so sorry for all of my very tardy responses to this thread, as I am just now seeing them (and I am not sure that I am responding correctly?)

Thank you for your reply, cgriffin- and your condolonces. My husband I were blessed when we found Cheri Berger when we were first married and looking for a breed we could both agree on. Cheri spoiled us with her Goldens and the way she trained them. We had looked at many breeds (and found so many BAD breeders), that when we found Meadowpond we were hooked. 

We loved the look of her Goldens, and the time and energy she put into not only breeding, but training as well. We were very impressed when we visited her, because she had many dogs on her property and could call a name and that dog would immediately do what she told it to do. And, her kennels were immaculate. 

When we took our first puppy and then our second to our vet for a check up, we were told both times "I don't even need to check out this puppy since it is from Meadowpond, but since you are here, I will take your money.

Thanks for your good wishes. My husband asks me about 4 times a day " Any news on a puppy?" Our post-college aged twins moved out about the same time as our last Golden went to sleep for the last time. So, it has been very hard for us. No kids at home, and no "fur face" to love.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

Carolina Mom,

Thank you so much for you reply. And, thank you for the info on the Golden Retriever Club of America's puppy referral. I have checked into the Fort Detroit Retriever Club, but have not yet followed up on the GRCA.

I just want to make sure that we find a reputable breeder that is concerned with the health of their litters.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

GoldInMyHeart said:


> What about Malagold in Kalamazoo?


Thank you for your reply. Kalamazoo is quite aways from us, but if it is a reputable breeder, with a reputation for healthy puppies, we will check into it. Do you have any specific info regarding the, as I have not heard of them before?

Thank you, so much, for your reply.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

Selli-Belle said:


> My Selli is a Meadowpond girlie and I am a huge fan. Gina Vesco of Clinton Oaks has sorta taken over for Cherie and there is a litter that will be born any day now, the Mom is Dolly "Clinton Oaks By Golly I'm Dolly" and the Dad is Bogie "Torwoods Play it Again"
> 
> Dolly is all Meadowpond on her Mom's side and Bogie is Meadowpond all over. I know Bogie and my Dad owns a Bogie littermate, I know or have known several generations behind Bogie and all are lovely dogs. I would contact Gina and find out if there is any room on her list for one of these pups.
> 
> ...


Selli-Belle - Thank you so much for your reply!

I am so happy to hear this from you as, after I posted on this forum, I have been in contact with Gina Vesco, and she let me know of the litter that was just born recently. And, I was so happy to see that the lineage had both Meadowpond, as well as Halltree lineage (which I think is also a really good breed - can anyone tell me about Halltree, as I know they are also no longer breeding ?).

After finding out that Cheri Berger was no longer breeding, I was at a loss of how to find a breeder that was reputable. This is a great forum for me, as there are way too many people online listing as a Golden breeder, and I didn't know where to go. 

I have also been in contact with Lynn Knapke at Forest Creek Goldens, who might have a puppy available for me. Would you have any info regarding Forest Creek Goldens?

Right now, I am very impressed with both Forest Creek Goldens, as well as Clinton Oaks Goldens.

When we had to put our first Golden to sleep, my husband and I swore we would never get another dog - as, it just hurt too much to say goodbye, and the time was too short. However, we had young children and they begged for a dog, and we gave in and got our 2nd Golden. Both of our Goldens lived to be almost 15 years old.

We have now decided that we will never be w/o a fur face in our lives, as long as we are capable of of taking care of that fur face for his/her life.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

Megora said:


> Also get with FDGRC referral. There are other breeders in area who may have puppies right now but don't have websites. Good example is my Bertie's littermate was used for a recent litter that went really fast with no advertisement.
> 
> I do second rec for Karen. Scarlet is a doll.


Thanks for your reply, Kate. I have checked with the Fort Detroit Golden Retriever Club and, if none of my other "feelers" work out, hope to hear back from them.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Lakota Retrievers and My Buddy are both in Michigan. I do not know if either has any breedings planned at the moment but they may be able to give you some suggestions if they don't. Both are wonderful breeding programs and Paul Kartes (Lakota) and Leeah Chew (My Buddy) are both knowledgable and great to work with.
> 
> My Buddy Goldens
> Lakota Retrievers - Puppies (Golden)
> ...


Thanks, so much, for the info. I will definitely follow up!


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

chloesmomMI said:


> My Chloe is from Green Acres Goldens and I can't say enough good things about them. Les & Virginia are getting on in years and don't do much breeding these day's, but their daughter Shirley has pretty much taken over. She lives in the Lansing area and is a member of the local club and shows her dogs as well. The best way to contact Shirley is through her Green Acres page on Facebook. You can contact her from there as well.


Thanks for your reply. I will definitely check them out.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

fozziesmom said:


> Try Gazebo Goldens or Clinton Oaks. I heard that the lady at Clinton Oaks kinda took over for Cherie. The name of the breeder at Gazebo is Dianne Baker. Our Brinkley is from Gazebo.


Thanks! Have heard of Gina at Clinton Oaks, but have not heard of Gazebo Goldens. Will definitely check them out.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

penparson said:


> I ran into the same issue after my Reuben died in 2010 - my breeder had passed away. I really loved the dog so took a look at his pedigree and did some searching on k9data.com. Reuben's sire was a Twin Beau-D dog - so I called them and purchased Wakefield from Nancy in December, 2010. Wake was a spirited, challenging puppy but now that he's 4 1/2 is turning out to be just as lovely as Reuben. Wouldn't trade him for the world.


It's hard. I don't really know much about breeding or pedigrees, other than the two Golden's that we have loved both came from the same breeder (Cheri Berger at Meadowpond). And, both of them (even 15 or so years apart), had some of the same lineage.

I have been to k9data.com, but I'm not really sure about the info there. I am trying to find "real world" info from people who actually have purchased a Golden from a breeder that they are happy with.

There are certain traits that we like (more of the blocky head as opposed to a more narrow/long head and more of the middle of the road Golden color, as opposed to a very light or very dark Golden), but what we really want is very healthy dog that we can love for another 14 or 15 years.

Thank you for your breeders name, and that you are so happy with them.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for your replies 

Lynn Knapke is a reputable breeder - there is a forum member that has a puppy from her which she picked up last December. 
But, it is always recommended to make sure that the parents of the pup have all major four clearances with OFA - hips, elbows, heart and eyes. 

Good luck!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Turner4 said:


> It's hard. I don't really know much about breeding or pedigrees, other than the two Golden's that we have loved both came from the same breeder (Cheri Berger at Meadowpond). And, both of them (even 15 or so years apart), had some of the same lineage.
> 
> I have been to k9data.com, but I'm not really sure about the info there. I am trying to find "real world" info from people who actually have purchased a Golden from a breeder that they are happy with.
> 
> ...


The advice you've received here is wonderful, I hope you will let us know how it turns out. The info from Selli-Belle especially sounds like a great lead. 

If you stick with breeders who are members of a club in the Michigan area and who are actively competing with their Goldens in some way, you will find that these people all know each other for the most part and if they do not have a litter planned, they will know who does and can refer you to someone they respect. That is how I stumbled upon my first, absolutely wonderful Golden - I networked and came right out and asked the person who was with the Golden Retriever Club of Atlanta, "would you buy a puppy for yourself from this breeder?" and it was a great experience. 

Cheri Berger is a legendary name in Goldens and her Meadowpond kennel name is found in many lines. I did a quick search and the first thing I found was a breeder who looks like a great possibility and just happens to have a Meadowpond dog as her foundation female. If it were me, I would reach out to the breeders recommended and tell them about your Meadowpond dogs and what you want in a family pet and ask for their suggestions. I have never found a breeder yet who didn't want to help someone who said they wanted to learn more or needed some guidance.

Just for fun, here is the kennel I found in my search and thought looked so interesting. Wynwood Golden Retrievers, Golden, Puppies, Breeders, Hastings, Michigan
No matter who the breeder is or how you get a referral, be sure to ask about all 4 clearances for an individual litter's parents (heart, hips, eyes and elbows) and lots of questions about how they raise their puppies. You can also come back here when you find specific litters to ask for help checking the background and clearances. Best of luck, this is a fun project and I am sure you will end up with a very nice puppy as a reward for doing your homework so carefully 

Here is a dog who appears to be co-owned by Cheri Berger. You could try to contact the co-owner and get in touch with Cheri and let her know how much you loved your dogs and ask for her suggestions. I bet she would love to hear from you and how special her dogs were to you.
Clinton Oaks » Stud Dogs


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Renee of Wynwood is a fantastic breeder but focuses on obedience dogs now, so her dogs don't have the blockier heads. I am currently hanging out with my Dad's dogs (the Bogie littermate and his older girl Sailor who is my Selli's 3/4 sister) what sweet, responsive and fun girls!

Michelle Hall of Halltree worked closely with Cherie so most of her lines were essentially Meadowpond lines. There are several other small breeders in the area that have mostly Meadowpond lines although they rarely have litters so you need to be in the know. Calling Carol Ruby who is one of the FDGRC puppy referral people would be a great option since her dogs (until this last one) have been lovely Meadowpond boys.

Do you have more information about your pup's pedigrees?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

There are agility trials happening at All Dogs Can in Lapeer both this weekend and next weekend. I would imagine Bogie, plus many of Bogie's relatives will be competing. You will have to get there early in the day since that is when they will be in the ring. If you would like, I can put you in touch with Bogie's owner.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

cgriffin said:


> Thanks for your replies
> 
> Lynn Knapke is a reputable breeder - there is a forum member that has a puppy from her which she picked up last December.
> But, it is always recommended to make sure that the parents of the pup have all major four clearances with OFA - hips, elbows, heart and eyes.
> ...


Thanks, so much for letting me know about Lynn. It's great to know that I am heading in the right direction as far as finding a reputable breeder. As for the clearances with OFA - can you, or someone else on the forum, explain how to "read" them?


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

Selli-Belle said:


> There are agility trials happening at All Dogs Can in Lapeer both this weekend and next weekend. I would imagine Bogie, plus many of Bogie's relatives will be competing. You will have to get there early in the day since that is when they will be in the ring. If you would like, I can put you in touch with Bogie's owner.


Thanks for the info Selli-Belle. Would love to attend, but have previous plans for the weekend. I have been in contact with Gina at Clinton-Oaks, and she sent me a link for both Bogie and Dolly.

I am so happy to get the kind of info from this forum, so that I can be sure that we are getting info from Golden "families" regarding reputable breeders that they are happy with.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

nolefan said:


> The advice you've received here is wonderful, I hope you will let us know how it turns out. The info from Selli-Belle especially sounds like a great lead.
> 
> If you stick with breeders who are members of a club in the Michigan area and who are actively competing with their Goldens in some way, you will find that these people all know each other for the most part and if they do not have a litter planned, they will know who does and can refer you to someone they respect. That is how I stumbled upon my first, absolutely wonderful Golden - I networked and came right out and asked the person who was with the Golden Retriever Club of Atlanta, "would you buy a puppy for yourself from this breeder?" and it was a great experience.
> 
> ...


Kristy, thank you for your reply and your helpful information. This forum has been a great help to me, as I did not know where to turn to find a reputable breeder.

I have been in contact with both Lynn Knapke at Forest Creek Goldens, as well as Gina Fox at Clinton Oaks Goldens. I am very impressed with both of them.

We ended up going with Clinton Oaks and mailed our deposit today (our decision was made due to the current litters availability and has nothing to do with the breeder). I would recommend both of them.

We are very excited that we will have a new family member on July 10th!

Thank you, so much, to all who responded on this forum~ Your help and information has been invaluable.

Jan


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

Turner4 said:


> We have had two Goldens that we got from Cheri Berger (Meadowpond Goldens) that were members of our family as much as our own children have been. Unfortunately, our most recent one (Meadowpond's Life O'Riley) passed away just before Thanksgiving 2014, after almost 15 years. We were, and still are, heartbroken - but are now looking to get another "fur face" as a family member (not as a show or breeding dog).
> 
> Of course, we went straight back to Cheri and found that she is no longer breeding. We are now at a loss on where to go to find a reputable breeder.
> 
> ...


This is a follow up to anyone else who may be looking at this forum thread in an effort to find a reputable breeder in Michigan. This forum has been fantastic, and has helped me narrow down where to go in search of a reputable breeder. THANK YOU TO ALL WHO RESPONDED TO MY INQUIRY.

FYI - Cheri Berger (Meadowpond Goldens) is no longer breeding. When I called her, her first recommendation was Gina Fox at Clinton Oaks Goldens, as well as info to contact Carol Ruby at the Fort Detroit Retriever Club. If you cannot get in touch with Carol Ruby, you can also contact the Fort Detroit Retriever Club directly and request info on breeders.

Additionally, when we were looking for our first puppy 30 years ago, and started looking for Goldens, we were directed to Michelle Hall at Halltree Goldens, as well as Cheri Berger at Meadowpond. My understanding is that Gina Fox at Clinton Oaks Goldens took over the Halltree lineage. And Clinton Oaks also has a lot of Meadowpond lineage in their litters.

Not to negate any other Golden breeders in the southeast Michigan area, but I have been very happy with my encounters with both Clinton Oaks Goldens, as well as Forest Creek Goldens.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are not sure about how to read clearances, you can always post the pedigrees of the prospective parents and people will give you input. 
If the parents in question are on K9data website, the clearances are normally listed under OFA and if you click on them, it will take you straight to the OFA database with dates and results.
Sometimes eyes and heart clearances have not been submitted to OFA yet, so you would have to ask the breeder for those. 

Anyway, the major four clearances to look for are hip, elbow, heart and eye clearances.


----------



## Turner4 (May 16, 2015)

cgriffin said:


> If you are not sure about how to read clearances, you can always post the pedigrees of the prospective parents and people will give you input.
> If the parents in question are on K9data website, the clearances are normally listed under OFA and if you click on them, it will take you straight to the OFA database with dates and results.
> Sometimes eyes and heart clearances have not been submitted to OFA yet, so you would have to ask the breeder for those.
> 
> Anyway, the major four clearances to look for are hip, elbow, heart and eye clearances.


Thanks for your reply. I think I finally figured it all out. Was just not looking closely enough.


----------

